# My gun range -- turmoil



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Just received yesterday a letter from my gun range -- actually the letter comes from the Shooter's Assoc. They are having a falling out with the owner of the property KC Young. 
*
"and therefore, we must regretfully inform you that we will not be able to renew your membership for 2015."*

Holy Crap! I never really knew the two groups were separate. For instance, every time I check in at the small shop, it is KC that is behind the counter. He runs the range.

The letter goes on *"The land owner, KC, has decided that shooting will continue on his land despite our inability to reach a suitable lease agreement. We encourage you contact him directly in person at the range ........ to discuss how you may continue to shoot on the land in 2015."*

I had already planned on going to the range tomorrow -- so I'll learn more. I was looking forward to a quiet day at the range. I usually get there at 10 and shoot until noon before the lunch crowd shows. I suspect tomorrow is going to be swamped.

One of the problems for me anyway, is that I don't have a lot of choices in the Richmond metro area. This range -- Black Creek -- is only 20 mins from my home. The next closest (an indoor place) range is WAY too expensive for my budget.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Huh, I never knew there was a range out there... My father lives not to far from that range... but he is out in the country so there is plenty of room to shoot and no need to go off of his property.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Talk to Mr Young, he may be working on a private member range and may want you as a member. Good luck.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Talk to Mr Young, he may be working on a private member range and may want you as a member. Good luck.


Yeah -- I was just talking this through with my wife and came to the same conclusion. The Shooter's Association does a lot of stuff that I simply don't participate in. Shooting contests, family outings, etc., etc. I am kind of a loner in this regard -- I just like to go shoot my guns on my own without a lot of people around. So, I am thinking that Young is divorcing himself from the Association and may actually offer range prices that are cheaper.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Actually two separate groups having an interest in a range is quite common. Hope it all works out and the situation driving the turmoil gets resolve. In my opinion indoor ranges suck, we have one here and it too is expensive to shoot at, over my budget. The lighting is horrible and getting all your brass back is nearly impossible.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Not to make you boys feel bad or anything but the only Politics at Slippy's Range are Slippy's Politics!

How 'bout a cool November morning at Slippy's Range? You can choose to take the 100 yard shot at the ambidextrous bench or utilize the handgun station at closer range...

View attachment 7854
View attachment 7855


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Not to make you boys feel bad or anything but the only Politics at Slippy's Range are Slippy's Politics!
> 
> How 'bout a cool November morning at Slippy's Range? You can choose to take the 100 yard shot at the ambidextrous bench or utilize the handgun station at closer range...
> 
> ...


Damn, but that IS the Cat's Meow!

The ONLY thing I have that can make some people jealous is .......... I own the Sloop John B. ::clapping::


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ranges are now in demand and that means money . So your going to see conflicts. Like Slippy our range is right out the back door. We invite others to shoot here.
Longest shot with out extra preparation setup time 880 yards or 804.67 meters


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

DerBiermeister said:


> Damn, but that IS the Cat's Meow!


Thanks Beer Man!

Built 98% by ole Slip himself. I had to get Son 1's help in hoisting the last Railroad Cross Tie up. Just too damn awkward for one 50+ year old dude to lift and place a full RR tie 6 feet off the ground by himself without pullin' a nut!

But the range has been fun!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Ranges are now in demand and that means money . So your going to see conflicts. Like Slippy our range is right out the back door. We invite others to shoot here.
> Longest shot with out extra preparation setup time 880 yards or 804.67 meters


Sweeeet! 
I've got too many trees and hills for any shot longer than a couple of hundred yards. An 880 yard shot would be fun to try!


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Ranges are now in demand and that means money . So your going to see conflicts. Like Slippy our range is right out the back door. We invite others to shoot here.
> Longest shot with out extra preparation setup time 880 yards or 804.67 meters


900 yards is almost the far reaches for snipers -- so, you really have to know your shit to hit a target. Just out of curiosity .. what power scope do you use?


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

DerBiermeister said:


> Just received yesterday a letter from my gun range -- actually the letter comes from the Shooter's Assoc. They are having a falling out with the owner of the property KC Young.
> *
> "and therefore, we must regretfully inform you that we will not be able to renew your membership for 2015."*
> 
> ...


Try colonial shooting academy on west broad street outside the city. ammos' a bit steep, but they're there


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm with Slippy on this one. Talk to Mr Young. Offer him green cash and inform him that you do not require a receipt or any formal paperwork. You may get a nice discount.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Inor said:


> I'm with Slippy on this one. Talk to Mr Young. Offer him green cash and inform him that you do not require a receipt or any formal paperwork. You may get a nice discount.


Yep -- going there in the morning.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> Try colonial shooting academy on west broad street outside the city. ammos' a bit steep, but they're there


Colonial is the one I was talking about in my OP. They are way out of my range for prices. $20 an hour for non-members, and around $35 per month for membership plus $100 initiation fee. So my yearly costs would increase over 400%.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

DerBiermeister said:


> 900 yards is almost the far reaches for snipers -- so, you really have to know your shit to hit a target. Just out of curiosity .. what power scope do you use?


 Provided you have a Known range know your round and weapon, shooting from a stable platform with good fundamental almost anyone can make a 800 meter shot.
Master gunners using ACOG's shoot 600 meters all day lone with the M4 5.56 62 Gr. and the m16A2 and up 800 meters was not imposable .
The hard part is doing it fast and making adjustments on the fly. US Army US Marines shot 800 yards with M14 all day long and with the M24 they made 1000 yards shots.
The M14 is still an issue weapon today for designated Marksman to use. Designated marksman are used far more than snipers. Sniper over watch falls much closer to 500 to 900 meters the shots you hear about on TV and Movies are not that common. Also when using a 50 you have entered a different world.
As for Scope Magnification A lot of that depends on you and your eyesight To much is not good either that is why a spotter is used to get you on target.
Do not confuse a setup range shot of 1/2 mile with real world shooting. In the field it takes a well training and practiced TEAM to find a target work out what to dial in (The dope) and execute the shot.
I own two M24's purchased in the late 80's factory refurbished by Remington.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Provided you have a Known range know your round and weapon, shooting from a stable platform with good fundamental almost anyone can make a 800 meter shot.
> Master gunners using ACOG's shoot 600 meters all day lone with the M4 5.56 62 Gr. and the m16A2 and up 800 meters was not imposable .
> The hard part is doing it fast and making adjustments on the fly. US Army US Marines shot 800 yards with M14 all day long and with the M24 they made 1000 yards shots.
> The M14 is still an issue weapon today for designated Marksman to use. Designated marksman are used far more than snipers. Sniper over watch falls much closer to 500 to 900 meters the shots you hear about on TV and Movies are not that common. Also when using a 50 you have entered a different world.
> ...


Good poop Smitty -- thanks.

As an aside, I am right now almost finished reading the latest Jack Reacher novel -- it is about snipers trying to take out top leaders at the G8 convention in London. Now I realize a lot of details are absent in the book, but I think Lee Child's research is pretty solid on weaponry. Enjoying the read anyway.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Not to make you boys feel bad or anything but the only Politics at Slippy's Range are Slippy's Politics!
> 
> How 'bout a cool November morning at Slippy's Range? You can choose to take the 100 yard shot at the ambidextrous bench or utilize the handgun station at closer range...
> 
> ...


I noticed how Slippy's ambidextrous bench only has seating on the left side... LOL


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Doc Holliday said:


> I noticed how Slippy's ambidextrous bench only has seating on the left side... LOL


Good eyesite Doc!:shock: 
Still waitin' on a left-handed shooter (HINT HINT Son 2 aka Cam19) to finish the seat on that side of the bench...


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

For anyone really interested in long range shooting, take a look at the "Sniper 101" YouTube series by TiborasaurusRex. This guys knows his stuff, but don't expect a crash course... he goes into minute detail about every aspect of the craft. I'm talking well over 60 hours of instruction before he pulls it all together and takes the first shot.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Not to make you boys feel bad or anything but the only Politics at Slippy's Range are Slippy's Politics!
> 
> How 'bout a cool November morning at Slippy's Range? You can choose to take the 100 yard shot at the ambidextrous bench or utilize the handgun station at closer range...
> 
> ...


Yeah, I be putting in one of those next year, Salty's range 

I do go to our local range a lot, it's a private club and pretty much the only people that use it are the bow hunters (they have a really great bow range with 18 stations, you play it like golf). It's about 1/2 mile from my work (making it 3/4 of a mile from my house) which means I can go over my lunch break if I want.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Not to make you boys feel bad or anything but the only Politics at Slippy's Range are Slippy's Politics!
> 
> How 'bout a cool November morning at Slippy's Range? You can choose to take the 100 yard shot at the ambidextrous bench or utilize the handgun station at closer range...
> 
> ...


K I am jealous


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Not to make you boys feel bad or anything but the only Politics at Slippy's Range are Slippy's Politics!
> 
> How 'bout a cool November morning at Slippy's Range? You can choose to take the 100 yard shot at the ambidextrous bench or utilize the handgun station at closer range...
> 
> ...


I used to like that ole guy Slippy, now I am just flat out jealous. I wished I lived closer to Wherever Won't Get Me Hit . We old dogs have to stick together. Very nice place Slippy, shoot a few rounds for me.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Same thing it's nice to have your own range. Now that the corn is cut I can shoot out to 450 yards. New pistol range also for your 180 degree shooting enjoyment.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent Chipper! I see you've banged that gong more than a couple of times.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Our land is too wooded for really long shooting, I've got 30+ acres but most of it is in trees. I won't be able to do more than 100 yards at the place without bulldozing, and I'm not bulldozing down my trees just for a gun range.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Update on my OP.

Was at the range a few days ago and had a long talk with KC. The Shooters Assoc has had a fallout with him and are planning to relocate somewhere else. Perhaps get a new range built somewhere in New Kent county. 
Meanwhile, KC is still going to keep his range open for business and allow past members of the Assoc to have first dibs on annual memberships, just like in years past. Same fees as before**. Only difference is that he will not be doing a mass mailing in December ... we are going to have to visit the range and pay in person. (If you were to ever visit his "gun shop", you'd understand that he is not a very modern person. I am not even sure he has a stamp machine. :lol:

He's changing the name from Black Creek to "East Hanover Gun Range". 

** When you think about it, keeping the fees the same is a bit of a ripoff, because the Shooters Assoc thru in a lot of extras for that fee. (Picnics, shooting competitions, etc.)


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I am blessed and that I have my own range...rifle is set at 100 yards but can be extended to 150 yards if I want...handgun up to 50 yards. JM2C


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

I'm not liking all these people with their own ranges.... that makes jealousy and I will stomp and complain till I get one.....

I got beach access.... but I am frowned upon to use that as a range. I could technically walk to Dam Neck's range... but the MP/MA's get quiet upset with someone shooting at their range I hear.....

Paying for range memberships... never fun. Yes I am quiet green with envy here fellas that I may turn into the hulk.


----------

